
What do I need to know about the “SegmentSmack” TCP reassembly DoS attack? - fanf2
https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/23964/
======
adiusmus
This practice of naming security issues is stupid. Anyone who uses or invents
one of these nonsense security monikers / terms owes a charity real money. I’d
suggest $100 on first offence. Doubling each time.

